
Google's Android: How Will it Compare to iPhone? - naish
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/googles_android_how_will_it_compare_to_iphone.php
======
TrevorJ
Android is an OS and the iphone is hardware and software right? Don't see how
you can compare them 1:1.

